# Long Island Groomer?



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I know there are some Long Islanders here and I was wondering if there is a groomer that someone would recommend? I live in Nassau County on the South Shore.
Thanks


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

hi cody's mom,
i take my charley and belle to petsmart in huntington. they are good.
michelle


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know which town you are in, but I used to bring Kodi to a place in Oceanside. I only took him twice, but was very happy with the results both times. They do lots of little dogs and do very nice puppy cuts.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Glenda and Cody. We live in Levittown and take Luna to daycare at the Pampered Pooch in Hicksville and use the groomer there. His name is Jose and he is wonderful. We tried several places before finding Jose. 

Jon, Sylvia & Luna


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Glenda! I live in Merrick and take Molly to Canine Couture in Bellmore. They have a really nice studio, and a cute little boutique in front! They also have daycare and home boarding available. 

I've only used them once so far, but they gave Molly a really nice summer cut, pictures attached!

Good luck!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, love Molly's summer cut. That girl is adorable.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! Sometimes when I look at her, I can't believe how adorable she is!!:eyebrows:


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for all your replies. 
Susan, Thanks for the photos. I love Mollly's puppy cut. Molly is precious. I'm going to print and use them to show to the groomer. 
Thanks again to all.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

Molly does look adorable in her cut. She's such a sweet little girl. Give her a hug from me and the boys. Awhile ago I would have happily suggested my groomer, but after she "thinned" Milo's coat without asking (and he's never been the same since) I would hesitate. I haven't been back since.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Glenda,
Thanks! Did you decide who to use?

Geri,
Thanks to you too! Was that the groomer on Merrick Ave by Duane Reed? I would definitely recommend Canine Couture to you. They had a lot of small breeds when I was in there, and they all looked great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Glenda,
> Thanks! Did you decide who to use?
> 
> Geri,
> Thanks to you too! Was that the groomer on Merrick Ave by Duane Reed? I would definitely recommend Canine Couture to you. They had a lot of small breeds when I was in there, and they all looked great!


Yes, it was Kim from The Puppy Store.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

lulubella said:


> Glenda,
> Thanks! Did you decide who to use?


Sorry for not responding quicker. Things have been hectic. Believe it or not I haven't taken him yet, however, I think I'll take him to the place you recommended. I also live on the South Shore.
Molly is so cute, how old is she?
Regards


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh good! I think you'll like them!

Molly will be 2 in November! She is a cutie--always makes us smile!


----------

